# Catherine Karina Chmiel official page



## smaug

Catherine Karina Chmiel official page. http://www.tolkien.com.pl/kasiopea/

She is my favourite illustrator  In my opinion her artwork is better or on the same level as famous J.Howe or T. Nasmith

Take a look on the Feanor.... http://www.tolkien.com.pl/kasiopea/ang/strony/Feanor.htm

Beautiful....


----------



## 33Peregrin

Wow.... that is really good. A lot of it I like a ot and would fit perfectly into my images of it... though some differ, of course. I also like it because my name is almost her middle name, except for a C: Carina.


----------



## Ithrynluin

That really is marvellous. Aside from some anime-ish details in a few of the paintings, I like them all, especially those of elves.


----------



## Adiemus

Do not forget, that at Kasiopea's website, apart from these magnificent masterpieces of tolkien's art  there are also comic strips, concerning young Boromir's life (inspired by 'Calvin and Hobbes'). At this moment there are over 40 strips, do not eat or drink while looking at -it may cause harm to health: or your own, or your pc's...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

A really strong art! I wonder if she realizes how much she owes to such as Frank Frazetta and Boris Vallejo? This kind of art — for me — doesn't feel right for illustrating "hobbity/bucolic" stuff however. For that I'll take JRR or Ted Nasmith.

Barley

PS: Be sure to click on the link between the *•••RED DOTS•••* in my sig — _There's a NEW LOTR MOVIE_ coming out in November!


----------



## Inderjit S

Those pictures are indeed beautiful-some of them are not how I depicted certain Elves, but it is up to individual tastes I guess. I also like how she concentrates on the House of Finwe. I always thought Maedhros's hair was a bit browner, and he was a lot prettier-he was known for his handsomeness.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*shivers* Very cool!    And some of those are just cute! Sorry, but if you see 'um you'll know what I mean!  

*runs off to dig through more*


----------



## Hammersmith

Those are brilliant! In my opinion they don't hold a candle to Howe's landscape and architectural work, but I don't think I've ever seen an illustrator handle Tolkien's people so well. Thanks for the site!


----------

